# SELinux is preventing access to files with the label, file_t error



## ThinkFree (Dec 31, 2008)

Got the following message(AVC denial) when I tried to upload a photo to picnik in FC10 64bit



> *Summary* SELinux is preventing access to files with the label, file_t.
> *Detailed Description*
> 
> SELinux permission checks on files labeled file_t are being denied. file_t is the context the SELinux kernel gives to files that do not have a label. This indicates a serious labeling problem. No files on an SELinux box should ever be labeled file_t. If you have just added a new disk drive to the system you can relabel it using the restorecon command. Otherwise you should relabel the entire files system.
> ...



Can someone explain it?


----------



## mediator (Dec 31, 2008)

I guess ur selinux is running in "enforcing" mode. I suggest u disable it if don't want to deal with the pain or run it in "permissive mode" if you want to passively learn it or keep it "enforced" if you wanna actively learn it.
Do what the troubleshooter says!


> Allowing Access
> You can execute the following command as root to relabel your computer system: "*touch /.autorelabel; reboot*"


*www.engardelinux.org/modules/index...t=fedora-selinux&page=0124.html&month=2008-02
*www.nabble.com/SELinux-is-preventing-access-to-files-with-the-label,-file_t.-td15815255.html


----------



## blondie (Dec 31, 2008)

If not running a server or some web service or a network, I recommend to disable or run in permissive mode on a normal web desktop. SELinux is always developing code and server testing is more regular than desktop.


----------



## ThinkFree (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanks for the replies.


----------

